# Northeast Kansas



## ozawkiegold93 (Apr 19, 2015)

Found 20 smalls on the East side of Lake Perry. Just starting to come up. This next week should be great!


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree, next week has a lot of potential. The high temperatures in the coming week have me worried; hopefully the rain forecast doesn't change. I had a big day a few days ago in the Lawrence area. Maybe 10 pounds or so. Yesterday, not so much, even though I was in very similar spots to the previous day. Almost all small to medium whites, and some greys.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

tickbait, are you in bottoms? The spots I was in today seemed so dry in the hills.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

kb said:


> tickbait, are you in bottoms? The spots I was in today seemed so dry in the hills.


Yeah- mostly bottoms- but I’ve done some hillsides that felt very dry but were still producing some nice mushrooms.


----------

